# I'm not the one who...



## idialegre

I'm trying to translate a phrase that emphasizes the subject of a negative verb, for example,

 "*I'm *not the one who said that to him!"

My best three tries are:

나는 그에게 그것을 안 했어요! (Just with emphasis on 나는)

그것은 내가 그에게 안 했어요!

나는 그것을 그에게 말한 사람이 아니에요!

Is any of these right? If not, how does one say it correctly?

감사 합니다!


----------



## ddungbo

Hi

I'm not the one who said that. -- 나는 그걸 말한 사람이 아니에요 
It was not me who said that.   -- 그걸 말한 사람은 내가 아니에요 

The two above are my basic understanding about your question. 
As to your sentences,

_나는 그에게 그것을 안 했어요! (Just with emphasis on 나는) -- _I DID NOT do that to him.

_그것은 내가 그에게 안 했어요!_  -- Maybe, "That, I didn't do to him." (I may have stolen money from his wallet but I didn't kill him | that = murder)

_나는 그것을 그에게 말한 사람이 아니에요!  -- _I'm not the one who said that to him. 


I think the answer you're looking for is 

*내가* 그걸 한 사람이 아니라구요! or* 내가* 그걸 한게 아니라구요! 

그 말은 내가 한게 아니라구요!
그걸 말한 사람은 내가 아니라니까요!! 

OMG I can't handle this complexity, plus I need some coffee now. 
Good luck with this!


----------



## MojoBunny

Ddungbo did a good job on explaining this.. 

Keep in mind that 그걸 is a colloquial way to say 그것을. 그걸 sounds more natural in your situation (conversational).



*I'm *not the one / who said that to him! <---- cut the sentence in two phrases.

내가 아니에요. / 그에게 그것을/그걸 말한 사람(은) <--- translate them.

Put 내가 right before 아니에요 to emphasize the subject I (내가).

그에게 그것을(or 그걸) 말한 사람은 내가 아니에요. <--- This is OK.

Usually, you can assume that the person you are speaking knows the third person (he,she, etc). Like ddungbo wrote above, 그에게 can be omitted to make it sound less formal. - in the case of Korean and Japanese conversation.

You can choose any of ddungbo's sentences as they are pretty much the same.

그 말은 내가 한게 아니라구요! -> I didn't say that to him!
그걸 말한 사람은 내가 아니라니까요!! -> It wasn't me who said that to him!


----------



## ClaudioSHIN

Third one. 
You did a good job.


----------

